
A plain list of almost all IP cameras with default passwords you can control - donnemartin
https://github.com/turbo/c4
======
AgentK20
I wonder what the legalities are for the companies that run CCTV cameras in
such an open fashion like this. I know you're in a "public place," so your
right to not be recorded is waived, but surely there's a degree of negligence
on the part of many of these businesses for not properly securing their CCTV
cameras.

